# [GNOME] App. photo non reconnu + fait disparaitre une icône

## Damiatux

Plop,

Hier, mon père a voulu brancher son appareil photo sur son ordi portable comme on le fait d'habitude, mais cette fois-ci, GNOME n'a pas détecté l'appareil photo. De plus, quand je le branche, l'icône « Lecteur CD/DVD » du Poste de Travail disparaît. On a un disque dur externe, et quand on le branche, ça fait la même chose. Par contre le seul truc que j'arrive à monter c'est une petite clé USB. Avant, tout marchait tranquillement, et un jour, bah ça a fait des caprices…

Pourquoi ? Que faire pour arranger ça ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5870_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 Jun 2010 16:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dmix dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 ipw4965 jabber java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vlc vorbis wma wxwindows x264 xcb xinerama xml xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Mon lsusb ne change pas lors du branchement de l'appareil photo :

```
lsusb

Bus 006 Device 007: ID 046d:c045 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:d104 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

EDIT : Info supplémentaire : Le disque dur externe fais disparaître l'icône « Lecteur CD/DVD » du Poste de Travail, tout comme l'appareil photo. Avant de branche cet appareil, tout marchait correctement...Last edited by Damiatux on Mon Aug 09, 2010 6:40 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Regarde la sortie quand tu branches :

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

Quand tu reboot avec l'appareil de branché:

```
dmesg | grep usb
```

----------

## Damiatux

Voici ce que donne mon tail -f /var/log/messages lorsque que je branche l'appareil photo :

```
Jun 28 14:55:35 A&V_Consultants gdm[3826]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=  user=armand

Jun 28 14:55:38 A&V_Consultants gdm[3826]: WARNING: Impossible d'identifier l'utilisateur

Jun 28 14:55:41 A&V_Consultants gdm[3826]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user armand by (uid=0)

Jun 28 14:55:44 A&V_Consultants gnome-keyring-daemon[3989]: another gnome-keyring-daemon is running

Jun 28 14:55:49 A&V_Consultants seahorse-daemon[3995]: init gpgme version 1.3.0

Jun 28 14:55:54 A&V_Consultants polkitd[4060]: started daemon version 0.96 using authority implementation `local' version `0.96'

Jun 28 14:55:54 A&V_Consultants polkitd(authority=local): Registered Authentication Agent for session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.13 [/usr/libexec/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1], object path 

/org/gnome/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale fr_FR.UTF-8)

Jun 28 15:09:31 A&V_Consultants su[4211]: Successful su for root by armand

Jun 28 15:09:31 A&V_Consultants su[4211]: + pts/0 armand:root

Jun 28 15:09:31 A&V_Consultants su[4211]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by armand(uid=1000)

Jun 28 15:10:17 A&V_Consultants kernel: usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Jun 28 15:10:17 A&V_Consultants kernel: usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 28 15:10:17 A&V_Consultants kernel: scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jun 28 15:10:17 A&V_Consultants kernel: usb-storage: device found at 3

Jun 28 15:10:17 A&V_Consultants kernel: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Sony     Sony DSC         4.50 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: usb-storage: device scan complete

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 1951744 512-byte logical blocks: (999 MB/953 MiB)

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming Write Enabled

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming Write Enabled

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sdb: sdb1

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming Write Enabled

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 28 15:10:22 A&V_Consultants kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

et voici mon dmesg | grep usb après un reboot avec l'appareil branché :

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB 2.0 Camera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/input/input6

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input7

generic-usb 0003:046D:C045.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

usb 6-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Lorsque j'ai rebooté avec l'appareil de branché, GNOME ne s'est pas démarré entièrement. Je pouvais juste changer de bureau virtuel.

----------

## adjaxio

Bonjour,

Essaie de redémarrer hald  :Wink: 

J'avais se problème sa la résolue  :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Eh ben... Ça marche toujours pas. Maintenant je n'arrive plus à monter un disque dur externe, alors qu'avant, j'y arrivais parfaitement. J'ai essayé de le monter sur un autre PC, et tout marche. Je ne comprends pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Es-tu bien dans le groupe "plugdev" ?

----------

## Damiatux

Effectivement non. Comme le PC est occupé pour l'instant, je vais voir demain si ça changera quelque chose.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh que oui, ça changera !  :Smile: 

----------

## Damiatux

Ah bah... Non. Ça marche toujours pas...

----------

## razer

Serais tu passé à udisks/devicekit à l'insu de ton plein gré suite à une MAJ ?

----------

## Damiatux

devicekit-disks et devicekit-power étaient installés sur la machine, mais pas udisk. Je ne pouvais monter que une clé USB et ni l'appareil photo et ni le disque dur.

Hier j'ai fait une mise à jour, et j'ai remarqué que udisk s'est installé. Et maintenant, plus rien de se monte.

Voici l'erreur que j'ai quand je monte une clé USB (que je pouvais monter avant) :

« Not Authorized: Remote Exception invoking org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority.CheckAuthorization() on /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/Authority at name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount is not registered »

----------

## razer

1. Virer hal si il est encore installé, et placer "-hal" dans les USE du make.conf

2. revdep-rebuild

3. rémerge de udev

Normalement, après çà se passe bien, j'espère ne rien oublier : je n'ai pas de box gentoo sous la main là

----------

## Damiatux

Bah, un killall nautilus a fait l'affaire...

Et je reviens au problème initial, le disque dur externe fais disparaître l'icône « Lecteur CD/DVD » du Poste de Travail, tout comme l'appareil photo. Avant de branche cet appareil, tout marchait correctement...

----------

